# Zig's Pics 2



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Et All,

I've been asked about my loft / trap set-up and also about my birds. So, here are some more pics I took and figured I'd share. I wish I had gotten some better ones, suppose I'll have to take some more and post them when I can, but until then, here's some new ones.

 

The first one here is of Big-B (BC-Cock) and his Mrs, Honey (BB-Hen).


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

This one is of Budgie and Speedy. Budgie is the RC on the left and Speedy is the Silver Bar on the right. I got them the first or second week of Oct and they were reportedly about 50 days old then (squeakers ?). My guess is Budgie will be a Cock and Speedy will be a Hen. They're also supposed to be nest mates too.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Zig you were'nt certain of the sexes correct ? the BB does look like a hen and the bl ck does look like cock. Nice set up Zig !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's one of just Budgie from another angle.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice pics Zigman


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Really nice setup. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's one of George a BC. George was part of the original 6 I got back the last week of Sept. When I first posted pics of my birds then, someone here guessed them at around 3 months of age back then... so I'm guessing George is somewhere in the 5 to 6 month old range. At first, I guessed George as a Cock... egro the name George... but now I'm thinking its a Hen.  Big-B likes to chance George around too and strut for _her_, so I'm thinking that may also be an indication that George is a Hen... time will tell.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Zig it's a little harder as I don't raise Homers but if I had to guess I would say Budges a hen


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's another of George. That's Honey on the left, in the background.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

LOL Zig, When that pic popped up I thought hen no doubt and then I saw the name george and thought man I should'nt have stuck my neck out LOL


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's one of Gonzo, a BC w/ White Flights. I think Gonzo will turn out to be a Cock.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's a picture of my loft. I took it from the door that opens from the garage onto my back porch/patio. As you can see now, I basically built my loft by enclosing the patio. All the white painted wood is what I put up. Its all free standing, held in place by its own weight; there are no nails or screws into the house. Oh, and I took this pic with a wide angle lens, so the perspective is a bit off, but I used a 28mm lens to get as much in as I could. The sliding glass door is just out of frame to the right.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's another of my loft. This one was basically taken from the other direction from the one above. You can see the door to the garage in this one... that's where I was standing when I took the one above. Again, the sliding glass door into the kitchen is just out of frame, to the left in this one. In this photo and the last, you can see the two landing board / trap / aviaries (what ever you should call them). The closer of the two in this photo is the newer one, the "double wide", the smaller one is the original one I built, but figure now was too small for any real number of birds. I might turn it into a double wide over Chirstmas vacation.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Great Looking Loft*

Zig,

These is really beautiful. I love the fact that it is open, plenty of fresh air !


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

One more pic of the loft. This one is from the outside, obviously. Both landing boards / trap areas are "closed" in this one, but you can maybe see where they are hinged and can be opened. In the future, when my boys and girls have babies, my plan is to fly their young, so I'll need the landing boards and traps to keep the prisoners in, but let the fliers out. I may need to divide the loft in half then... haven't totally figured that out yet... or I was thinking when I want to let the fliers out, I could put them out on the landing boards, close the traps so the birds left in the loft cannot get out... open the outside doors to the landing boards so the fliers can go fly and come back and trap in... does that make sense?


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Warren how about a thought on the sexes


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

On last pic of the loft.

I've got 8 birds total. I think you can see 7 of them in this photo. I tried to get good individual pics of them all today, but didn't. I didn't have exactly the type film I wanted and I should have thrown the flash on to get some better lighting, so I've posted here the best ones that came out of a roll of 24.

That's Big-Bird (not to be confused with Big-B) on the floor there with his wings up. Its a lousy pic of Big-Bird, pied BC with some white flights, but my guess is he's a Cock bird.

There's George on the perch outside the double wide landing board / trap area and Jane, a Mealy Bar, to his left, just outside on the enclosed landing area. Again, not a good view of Jane, but when I first got her, err, him, err it, I was thinking it was a Hen, but now I think Jane is a Cock. Kinda like George, can't be bothered to chage his name... 

That's Budgie up on the white plastic V-perch on the left, Speedy on top of the nest box in the background and Big-B guarding his nest box in the top middle there. I don't know where Honey is in this pic, but she's around... probably out of frame on top of the porch light or up on a perch above me to the left?


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

*Hey!*

Hey! I love your birds!  They are really cool! They are sooo cool! I have four doves. Two females and two males. There are a female and male pied dove. I love them! There name are Romeo(boy) and Juliet(girl)! I also have two Eurasian colloared doves. There names are Sheril(girl) Willie(boy)! What are your doves names? I will send you a picture of my doves to! They are really cute! My two pied doves have already layed 5 eggs! 4 have failed.  She just layed the 5th one! Can you give me some advise?? My doves won't stop laying eggs! What do I do????

HELP!

Your new friend,  
Bird_girl(Ronni)


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

BGR,

Sorry, I won't be much help as I'm still new to this... only have had birds since the end of Sept and thus far, no eggs. Someone will be along soon to talk to you about infertility in your doves eggs, but one thought I had was your Hen that's laying, she is mated / mates with one of the males, right?


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Zigman, that is a neat way you did your loft. That is neat the way you can look out your windows and see your babies. I can only look at the window and see mine after dark and only if the lights are on in the lofts. Those are some cute birds and names.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow Zig! That's an awesome setup you have for your birds .. very, very well done! And the birds are gorgeous too!

Terry


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

WOW!!! Very pretty birds and Nice loft!!! 

Your birds look very happy  

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cool set up and excellent use of space. The birds seem very comfortable in their home.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Zig,
you have some very beautiful birds. And they look so happy and relaxed.
Your loft is a pigeons dream. Awsome.
You sure did a great job with your birds.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for all the great pics, Zig. That is a really fine looking setup you have, and contented looking birds with loadsa space. So light and airy!

(Love Budgie and Squeeky  )

John


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

wow. that is one nice looking loft. you did a really good job with it and i bet the pigeons love where they are.


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey Zig, You have a great looking loft...big, airey...big...beautiful...did I mention big?  
You have every reason to be proud of your birds and your setup. And you have progressed so much. Can you even remember where you were back in September!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks all for the kind words, compliments and encouragement.  

I sure do hope my birds like their home. I wish there was a way to tell they're happy.

I'd be tickeled if they has some little ones, but as of yet, its only Big-B & Honey that have "hooked up"... they've been at it since the first week of Nov, but as of yet, no eggs...  ... I'm thinking maybe Honey is still too young, or maybe Big-B, or both... or he's just really "bad" at it... 

I'd like to add a couple of hens to my loft as I think I've got more cocks then hens. I'm thinking a couple of saddle-backs or grizzled whites or all whites for some reason. Then I'll lock down the loft for awhile; no new birds except babies... that's my plan, such as it is.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh my gosh! I love your birds! They are so cute!!!!   

Bird_girl(Ronni)


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

This is the loft of my dreams! I plan to have one when I retire, the kids are flying of their own wings and I move away from the big city. 
Suz.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow alot of ur birds are beutiful actaully all of them are, thanx for shring those, just like someone else said that is the loft of my dreams right now too.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

That is a very nice setup, now after seeing the pictures of your setup, I think that you could easily split it into a breeding section and a race section. The one single traping section could be it's own section and that would work great. Thank you for sharing the pictures, it is a very nice setup.

Ellen


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

relofts said:


> That is a very nice setup, now after seeing the pictures of your setup, I think that you could easily split it into a breeding section and a race section. The one single traping section could be it's own section and that would work great. Thank you for sharing the pictures, it is a very nice setup.
> 
> Ellen


Thanks Ellen. I'm working on plans to split my loft in half. I figure come spring-ish... if for nothing else, then to seperate the cocks and hens so its not me that winds up living in the loft and the pigeons have my apartment...


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

*great*

The loft photos were really great. they give me excellent ideas for the extras that i need to add to my plans. 

Thanks for taking the time to upload the photos

have a great day 

tracie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Zig, 

If you are looking for an easy and cheap way to divide your loft you should try building a moveable wire wall. This is what I did in my room and it's quite cost efficient and effective. The good thing is that the birds can still see each other and the wall can be moved if needed. If you want, I can show you a pic of what I did.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Zig,
> 
> If you are looking for an easy and cheap way to divide your loft you should try building a moveable wire wall. This is what I did in my room and it's quite cost efficient and effective. The good thing is that the birds can still see each other and the wall can be moved if needed. If you want, I can show you a pic of what I did.



Yes please, if you could post a pic or drawing of your design, I'd apprecieate that. Thanks.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

With most of my projects, it's constructed with 2" x 2" and 1" x 2" and I used a flat board on the bottom for stability. The mesh is actually the plastic kind, I found it better, lighter and easier to work with and plenty sturdy for this type of project. My wall was made in 3 sections but I think you could make yours in just one. Make it to fit the area nicely with just an inch or two from the ceiling.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Brad,

Looks great, but how do you keep it from falling over??


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Zig, 

the bottom of the wall is secured to a wide beam of wood. This enables the wall to stay put. And 8 or 10 inch board is sufficient to hold the wall there. Mine is a little wobbly but the birds can't topple it over. You could use a wider board at the bottom if you're unsure, such as a foot. I've seen your loft though and the wall doesn't need to be very wide so this should more than suffice.


----------

